# How much is my iMac worth?



## Beano81 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey guys/gals. I have my iMac 2.5 years now and I was thinking it would be worth in the region of 7-800&#8364;'s. I paid &#8364;1,056 for it and when I compared the prices to similar specs on some other sites I was surprised to see them at 3-400&#8364;'s. What do you think its worth? If anyone out there could help it would be great, thanks.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

There's no telling. Generally technology depreciates pretty fast, and again, there is simply no telling what has been done to it over the past 30 months. Personally, I would not pay that much for a 2.5 year old technology......but I generally build my own stuff anyhow.


----------



## Beano81 (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks valis for getting back. I have quite a few good apps on it now and never had a problem thank god. I think I mite look for 600 and see what happens!


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

probably the best way to go........heck, start at 1000 and negotiate.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Check out prices on ebay to get any idea. (Look at current bids, not just listed asking price)

My guess is you won't get much interest in only being &#8364;256 less than what you paid.
The problem is the newest models are considerably more powerful both CPU, GPU and port wise at that same selling price.

At that point its a push for most people to get the newer more powerful machine, with a warranty, and a monitor that isn't about 3 years old.

Just my 2 cents, but good luck.


----------



## Beano81 (Aug 17, 2011)

Yea I checked ebay already, i'll have a look other prices too now. What prices are the new iMacs?

Thanks for getting back!


----------

